# Ein Problem beim ausführen von folgendem Quelltext



## rumkugeln (14. Jun 2009)

Wie schon die Überschrift sagt hab ich ein Problem beim ausführen des Quelltextes. Beim Build wird mir kein fehler nagezeigt, aber wenn ich das Programm im Emulator ausführen will, dann erscheint das fenster, das ich erstellt habe erst gar nicht. Woran kann das liegen? (bin ein ziemlicher Noob, hab erst heute richtig mit J2ME angefangen, also etwas Rücksicht)


```
import javax.microedition.midlet.*;
import javax.microedition.lcdui.*;

public class BankTransfer extends MIDlet
{
    Form fenster = new Form ("Fenster");
     
     public BankTransfer ()
    {
        
        TextField empfänger = new TextField ("Name des Empfängers", "",20, TextField.ANY);
        TextField empfängerkonto = new TextField ("Name des Empfängers", "",12, TextField.NUMERIC);
        TextField BankNummer = new TextField ("Name des Empfängers", "",8, TextField.NUMERIC);
        TextField menge = new TextField ("Name des Empfängers", "",20, TextField.ANY);

        fenster.append (empfänger);
        fenster.append (empfängerkonto);
        fenster.append (BankNummer);
        fenster.append (menge);

    }

    public void startApp ()
    {
       Display.getDisplay (this).setCurrent(fenster);
    }

    public void pauseApp ()
    {
    }

    public void destroyApp (boolean unconditional)
    {
    }

}
```


----------



## SlaterB (14. Jun 2009)

bitte halte dich an den Aufbau funktionierende Beispiele
Text Field Midlet Example
(edit: hmm, dein Code ist doch nicht so viel anders, hatte es erst anders gesehen, funktioniert das angegebene Beispiel bei dir?)


und immer erst mit einem eigenen TextField testen,
es nützt nichts, für 4 Textfelder sauber den Text, das Format, vielleicht noch die Listener usw. zu definieren, wenn gar keines funktioniert


----------



## rumkugeln (14. Jun 2009)

Also es erscheint kein Fehler beim Build, doch wenn ich das Programm im Emulator starten will kann ich es nicht ausführen.


----------



## SlaterB (14. Jun 2009)

hmm, sorry, es sollte sich wohl jemand drum kümmern, der das auch selber alles testen kann,
ich kann nicht weiterhelfen

falls es mehr als einen 'Emulator' gibt, wären vielleicht genauere Angaben nützlich,
auch zur Entwicklungsumgebung


----------



## rumkugeln (14. Jun 2009)

Ich benutze das Java Me Platform SDK von Sun.


----------



## Noctarius (14. Jun 2009)

Unabhängig vom Problem: Keine Umlaute im für Bezeichner, Methoden, Klassen, usw auch wenn Java es zulässt


----------



## CNail187 (14. Jun 2009)

Hmm, sehr eigenartig...
Habs grad mal in mein Netbeans+WTK (allerdings Version2) kopiert und es hat auf Anhieb funktioniert. Der Code an sich ist also OK. Vielleicht liegts doch "nur" an den Umlauten.


----------



## rumkugeln (14. Jun 2009)

Also hast du auch den Emulator laufen lassen? Also ich hab da die Möglichkeiten "Install Application", wobei wenn ich da raufdrücke werde ich aufgefordert ne Internetadresse einzugeben und dann als zweite Möglichkeit "Manage Certifikate Authorities" Das passt ja alles irgendwie nicht und bei einem anderen Programm das ich geschrieben habe war gleich das Textfeld zu sehen.


----------



## CNail187 (15. Jun 2009)

Ja, ich habe den Emulator benutzt. Und ich habe es jetzt auch mal mit der 3er Version ausprobiert - ging auch mit den Umlauten, einfach copy and paste.
Eine MIDP-Anwendung erstellt und deinen Code als neues Midlet dazu. Dann noch oben auf den grünen Play-Button (sofern es das Main-Projekt ist) und schon sah ich den Emulator mit deinen Eingabefeldern...


----------



## rumkugeln (15. Jun 2009)

Einfach komisch. Ich hab jetzt den Quelltext noch mal kompiliert da kam die Fehlermeldung in der Konsole:
** Error ***
A problem occured during deploying application from http://127.0.0.1:49429/MobileApplication3.jad
Reason:
Corrupt JAR, error while reading: Midlet.class


----------



## CNail187 (15. Jun 2009)

Das sieht jetzt so aus, als wäre bei deinem deployment etwas durcheinander: Eigentlich sollte ja die BankTransfer.class in der jar stecken und als Midlet entsprechend im jad definiert sein. Klicke im SDK mal rechts auf dein Projekt und dann auf Properties. Beim Punkt Application Descriptor gibts dann rechts den Reiter MIDlets: dort muss evtl. noch dein BankTransfer hinzugefügt werden(?).


----------



## rumkugeln (15. Jun 2009)

Genau das war der Fehler bei mir!!! Vielen Dank, jetzt läuft es. :toll:


----------

